# In search for a caravan-community.



## Jorunn (Aug 17, 2021)

Hi.

My name is Jorunn and I have a daughter that is 8 years old. I'm planning to homeschool her for 2 years starting in august 2022 and move to Portugal in our caravan. I have a monthly income from the government in Norway that I can bring with me to Portugal so I am in no need for a job there. I am looking for any tips and information to where we can settle down. I can eigther rent a small piece of land or join a caravan community where maybe more families Are living like this, and also it would be nice to grow some food and work the land. If anyone know anything about a place where we could be included I would be so grateful for tips. It is not interesting for us to be at a camping or in a parkinglot where all the tourists stay with their vans. Thank you and much love. Jorunn


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi and Welcome,
There can be issues with caravan living as they tend not to be classed as "habitation" so should only be used on recognized holiday sites, the practice of "wild camping" on unauthorized sites in either caravans or motorhomes is peridocally clamped down on - partly due to wildfires. In theory you'll not get a postal address on seperate rustic land and no domestic electricity or water, no official address should mean no post, no bank account, no residency etc. Far easier to buy a semi-derelict house (with habitation licence) and garden/growing land and slowly renovate the old stone built house whilst living in a caravan (though I lives in a tent when doing mine) then you get all the legal stuff. Sub €10k places are available. In country villages the locals will slowly welcome you if they see you trying to make a go of living there, offer to help harvest their olives etc. It is their country and so much better to integrate then live in a separate enclave. Your daughter should be able to attend a local school which is the best way to learn Portuguese and be included in whatever is happening locally, also there will be a local support network will spring into action to assist children. A good proportion of people live on low incomes and grow food, here it is not a sin to be poor.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Jorunn said:


> Hi.
> 
> My name is Jorunn and I have a daughter that is 8 years old. I'm planning to homeschool her for 2 years starting in august 2022 and move to Portugal in our caravan. I have a monthly income from the government in Norway that I can bring with me to Portugal so I am in no need for a job there. I am looking for any tips and information to where we can settle down. I can eigther rent a small piece of land or join a caravan community where maybe more families Are living like this, and also it would be nice to grow some food and work the land. If anyone know anything about a place where we could be included I would be so grateful for tips. It is not interesting for us to be at a camping or in a parkinglot where all the tourists stay with their vans. Thank you and much love. Jorunn


Hi Jorunn,
I'm in contact with a Brit living Faro area, he want to sell his off grid plant. If you 're interested PM me please.
Tellus


----------

